# New shop floors



## Chris (Sep 21, 2016)

So as some of you know I am fleeing California soon and already bought a new home in Idaho. The new house come with an attached three car garage that is 28 feet deep and then I have a shop on the property that is 30 x 40. I wanted 40 x 60 but beggars can't be choosers. Now to the question, it has bare concrete floors and I would like to coat them but not sure with what? I have done epoxy in my last two garages but was thinking of something different this time. So far my idea is acid stain and then a good clear epoxy. What else can you guys think of?


----------



## havasu (Sep 21, 2016)

Is the new garage smooth enough to stain and polish, like our new member here was posting yesterday? Man, I love that look but I bet it can get slicker than snot with snowy conditions.


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2016)

It is and I was thinking for my shop and not the garage, the garage I will probably leave plain concrete for now.


----------



## havasu (Sep 21, 2016)

BTW, how much snow does this new place get ?


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2016)

They get about the same amount of rain as here so I will let you guess. Less than Big Bear lake


----------



## havasu (Sep 21, 2016)

What elevation is the new place?


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2016)

2500 Feet


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 21, 2016)

What about Race Deck? It looks cool and would let the rain/snow out without having puddles under foot.


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2016)

I've heard of it, how does it hold up to welding grinding and wood work on it?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 21, 2016)

https://www.google.com/search?q=rac...s&ie=&oe=&rlz=&gws_rd=ssl#q=race+deck+reviews


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=rac...s&ie=&oe=&rlz=&gws_rd=ssl#q=race+deck+reviews



You take the fun out of forums...


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2016)

Your google search gave me nothing but comparing to other plastic floors but then I thought it's a plastic floor, that can't hold up well to welding.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 22, 2016)

Chris said:


> You take the fun out of forums...



My wife says I do that with everything...


----------



## Chris (Sep 22, 2016)

I believe her.....


----------



## Flounly40 (Nov 25, 2016)

I agree with your suggestion. 



oldognewtrick said:


> What about Race Deck? It looks cool and would let the rain/snow out without having puddles under foot.


----------

